# North Coast 13-15 Feb.



## grant ashwell (Apr 24, 2007)

Howdy.
I spent 3 days at my favourite fishing hole. First 2 the conditions were only average with a sweet day the final one. I marked at least one billfish each day on the sounder but had intended finding Cobia which eluded me.
The first fish hit the flat line 3 times and pulled the Slimy off the bridle. As I wound the hook in, the fish took the downrigger line ( well I presume it was the same fish but more of that later). A fair amount of greyhounding ensured and I swam the fish for some 10 minutes before it revived. All done by 8 am and little action after but another 5 hrs of anticipation.
Next day again about 7.30am the downrigger went off then as I was picking up the rod, the top line went as well. I chose to hold the deeper line as I thought that I might have my Cobia. After a wee while the top line went slack and I played out a very energetic fish that wriggled and squirmed in the air.
At boatside I realised that the fish had taken both baits so I was well covered had the trace failed.
Both times I was in 22 mt of water and the downrigger at 20 mt so they are quick and well sighted for sure.

Final day only a reef-shark but the water sure felt like Marlin.

So a pretty good result but I was tired and had to buy farmed salmon for our dinner to keep the wife happy.

I have to admit that most of my Marlin shots look a bit similar but it is damn hard to add variety when the camera needs to be turned on, down-rigger cleared, rod held, steering attended to, live bait tank regularly refreshed and nuts scratched or whatever.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2013)

Love your work Grant. Hopefully the weather isn't too awful next week. I'll be there Monday. I was already excited, this just makes it worse! What date will you be back? Will be good to catch up again. Is there much bait in the bay?


----------



## DrJed (Sep 13, 2007)

Hey bud - those photos are awesome. great report as well - well done champ.

Cheers
Steve


----------



## Bretto (May 23, 2010)

I clicked on this thread expecting an epic fish. You didn't disappoint. Great work Grant.


----------



## wino (Oct 28, 2012)

Very nice!!


----------



## fisherjayse (Jan 30, 2013)

I reckon the pics are brilliant, well done. Am trying to recognize the shoreline as i live up this way too, havent taken my little hobie offshore yet...I recognize I am nowhere near experienced enough. Will stick with my stink boat offshore for a while yet.

Great fishing, I feel your frustration with cobia, they have been eluding me too at Barries bay here around Port Macq.


----------



## SLB (Jul 8, 2010)

Nice work Grant! I saw your name as postee and knew marlin would follow. You'd have to be the no. 1 marlin kayaker in aus at the moment, well deserved too for the hours u put in on the water.


----------



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

Amazing pics Grant - well done, you didn't even need to go south of the bins ! Wish I could make it up there for this month's trip - but not to be. What's the fishing like there in early to mid April ?


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Fantastic as usual Grant. So fishing for Cobia and ended up with pesky marlin as bycatch !


----------



## Thegaff (Apr 19, 2011)

Great looking fish there grant, Id love to catch something bigger then my hand.


----------



## exp2000 (Jul 9, 2011)

solatree said:


> Fantastic as usual Grant. So fishing for Cobia and ended up with pesky marlin as bycatch !


Damned those Marlin :?  :? 
~


----------



## mrwalker (Feb 23, 2009)

Nice work Grant, the action shots are great. Can't imagine how many hours it takes to get the results that you deserve, cheers, Dave.


----------



## Game fisher (Jul 5, 2006)

SLB said:


> Nice work Grant! I saw your name as postee and knew marlin would follow. You'd have to be the no. 1 marlin kayaker in aus at the moment, well deserved too for the hours u put in on the water.


What's more to say?

Congratulations!!!!!

I count More than 5 marlin caught in 2013??

Great photos and a great achievement, hard earned as well.
"Your wake leaves the rest of us in the see spry (dust)"

Last year I noted 22 or 24, and counting the rest in between, surly is over 30? So please give the Marlin telly?


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

Don't worry I'm not bored by the lack of variety Grant


----------



## SLB (Jul 8, 2010)

Wrassemagnet said:


> Don't worry I'm not bored by the lack of variety Grant


hahaha. Grant where are those big rouge Y'fin that come in off the shelf? we want variety! surprised you haven't landed one yet with all those briddle rigged slimies down deep or have you?


----------



## tonieventer (Jul 27, 2009)

Stunnig work as usual Grant!

Hoppe to make it up there next week for a couple of days.

Tonie


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

I wish all my Marlin shots looked the same. What can you say. URDMan!


----------

